# New rod build



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Rod is a MHX SJ842 with tour star grip and 2 piece reel seat in blue and white as you can see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful blue! Is that a metallic? Nice grip too.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice rod, and I dig your tools!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

teamfirstcast said:


> Beautiful blue! Is that a metallic? Nice grip too.


Yes sir is Pro Wrap 9480 blue metallic with pearl white Metallic ...... And about the tools thanks I know I need to clean up the table. I'm just being lazy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice rods but your work bench looks like mine. That is why I went to Michaels and bought a sheet of thin white foam that I put behind my rod when taking pictures. Actually my bench looks a lot worse.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

ellisredfish said:


> Nice rods but your work bench looks like mine. That is why I went to Michaels and bought a sheet of thin white foam that I put behind my rod when taking pictures. Actually my bench looks a lot worse.


i actually built that bench/table myself so i am actually really proud of it lol


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking good Daryl. The blue and pearl look great.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

jaycook said:


> Looking good Daryl. The blue and pearl look great.


Thanks jay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice thread color combination, goes well with the handle.

-hook


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

great looking rod. i like the blue.

how do you like the MHX SJ842?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I like the SJ842 but my personal rod is the HM DS822 that blank is great for the soft plastics I throw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Lookin' good! I haven't tried the HM, but the DS822 is a nice blank.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats ,nice rod!!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys if have a regular DS822 but my next build for me is going to be a 6'9 HM DS822 this rod is for my dads Girlfriend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice Daryl


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

QTRODS said:


> Nice Daryl


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

hey where do you buy your golf grips? that looks great and i bet its good when a little fish slime gets on them as well...


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tx Grizzly said:


> hey where do you buy your golf grips? that looks great and i bet its good when a little fish slime gets on them as well...


Lance at Swampland tackle is where I buy 90% of my stuff. He sells the Golf a Club grips and whatever kinda grip your looking for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

